# Bildmanipulation



## Wreggyl (3. Juni 2002)

Hallo

ich arbeite hier gerade an verschiedenen Bildmanipulation, genauer gesagt versuche ich Köpfe meiner Freunde auf Hauptdarsteller in Kinoplakaten einzusetzen. Jetzt kommen meine 3 großen Fragen. 
1.	Wie kann man die Hauttöne besser anpassen (was ist dabei zu beachten)?
2.	Wo bekommt man gute digitalisierte Plakate (hochauflösend) her?
3.    Gibt es Tuts für sowas

Bin für jede Idee oder Hilfe super dankbar.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Wreggyl


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (3. Juni 2002)

*Frankenstein*

Also,

Zuerst achte auf den Schatten. Der neue Kopf sollte möglichst genauso oder ähnlich ausgeleuchtet sein, wie der alte, sonst sieht's nicht glaubhaft aus.

Dann achte auf die Größenverhältnisse. Oft ist der neue Schädel in Bissl zu groß für den Rumpf gemacht worden. Das versaut die Kopf-Körper-Proportion, und Du hast am Ende ein Riesenbaby.
Mein Tipp: Den neuen Kopf einkopieren. Die Ebenendeckkraft verringern, sodass das alte Bild durchschimmert. Dann das neue Antlitz möglichst genau nach dem Augen-Nase-Mund-Dreieck einpassen.
Oder auch nur das neue Gesicht draufsetzen und den alten Kopf mit den Ohren an den Seiten beibehalten.

Was die Hautfarbe betrifft, einfach den Dialog Farbton/Sättigung (Strg-U) benutzen. Der eignet sich bestens für Finetuning.

Von vielen Plakaten gibt’s kleine Postkarten, die man in einem Posterladen für einen Euro billisch Kaufen und einscannen kann.


----------



## Wreggyl (4. Juni 2002)

Also erst mal vielen Dank,

die Proportionen stimmen jetzt. Komme aber leider nicht wirklich mit den Hauttönen zurecht, wie geht man denn bei Farbton/Sättigung vor um die Haut anzupassen. Kann man denn die Beleuchtung auch noch im nachhinein anpassen? Bin gerade am Versuch Face Off zu manipulieren. So kann ich leider keine Fotos ausleuchten, fehlt an Equipment. Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Wreggyl


----------



## freekazoid (4. Juni 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

@ wreggyl:
vielleicht mit dem 'abwedler'/'nachbelichter' werkzeug?
könnte hinhauen.


----------



## Wreggyl (4. Juni 2002)

Auch das habe ich schon versucht, bin vielleicht auch einfach nur zu ungeschickt und habe nicht das richtige Auge dafür. Aber zum Beispiel bei Fakebildern (Porno) sieht es manchmal richtig echt aus.
Gibt es irgenwo eine Site die sich mit solchen Bildmanipulationen befasst?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

mfg 

Wreggyl


----------



## freekazoid (4. Juni 2002)

hmm...da gibts eigentlich nix gross mehr dazu zu sagen.
üben, üben, üben kommt immer gut. sonst eigentlich nur was der onkel jürgen schon geschrieben hat.
das sind die grundliegenden sachen die du beachten solltest. aber wenn du die haut hast kommts eigentlich in der regel nich schlecht.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (4. Juni 2002)

*Am Ende des Regenbogens*

Also,

Farbton/Sättigung funktioniert ungefähr so:

Farbton
verschiebt die Farben des Bildes je nach Aussteuerung des Reglers. Wie, lässt sich an den beiden Regenbogenbalken am Fuß des Dialogfelds sehen. Der obere zeigt das Vorher, der untere das Nachher des Eingriffs. Schiebt man den Regler nach zum Bleistift leicht nach links, wandert der untere Balken ein Stück nach rechts und zeigt die Farbverschiebungen an. Was vorher gelb war, wird ins Grüne verschoben, Magenta wird zu Rot, Cyan verschiebt sich ins Blau usw.
In die rechte Schieberichtung funktioniert das natürlich genauso.

Sättigung
steht dafür, wie kräftig oder anders gesagt, wie ‚farbig’ wie Farbe die Farben sein sollen. Im Druck bedeutet Sättigung, wie dick die Farbe aufgetragen ist. Man kann Rot ja zu 100% oder auch nur zu 50% oder 20% (also als Rasterfläche) drucken. Schiebt man den Regler ganz nach links, ist die Sättigung 0, sollte also eigentlich Schwarz/Weiß werden, wird aber matschig Braun, was jedoch eher der Realität beim Druck entspricht, da es fast unmöglich ist, beim Druck von bunten Farben in Zusammenwirkung ein neutrales Grau zu erzeugen.
Ist der Regler ganz rechts, wird alles supergrell und knallig. Die Farben lassen sich dann aber so nicht drucken.

Lab-Helligkeit
beschreibt die reine Helligkeit (oder auch Luminanz) der Farben, ungeachtet ihrer Farbe. Anders als im RGB-System, wo ein Mehr an Farbe auch gleich mehr Helligkeit bedeutet, wird hier die Färbung nicht beeinflusst, sondern nur aufgehellt oder abgedunkelt.

Klickt man das Kästchen Färben an, wird das ganze Bild mit Hilfe der drei eben beschriebenen Einstellungen eingefärbt – quasi wie ein koloriertes Schwarzweißbild.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (4. Juni 2002)

*Licht und Finsternis*

Und was das nachträgliche Ausleuchten von Bildern angeht – 
da gibt’s unter ->Renderingfilter die ->Beleuchtungseffekte. Damit lässt sich schon schön rumspielen.
Da man nach Anwenden des Filters aber nichts mehr dran fummeln kann, bevorzuge ich für solche Kosmetik eine andere Methode:
Ich erzeuge eine neue transparente Ebene über dem neuen Gesicht und male dann mit dem Airbrush gewünschte Schatten mit Schwarz aufs Bild. Den Modus der Ebene stelle ich auf ‚multiplizieren’ und fummle an der Ebenendeckkraft rum, bis ich zufrieden bin.
Das Gleiche mach ich dann mit einer zweiten Ebene für die Lichter, diesmal mit weißer Farbe und logischer Weise mit dem Modus ‚negativ multiplizieren’.
Und dann gibt’s da noch einen sehr flexibel zu gestaltenden Helligkeitsverlauf:
Neue Ebene, linearer oder auch kreisförmiger Schwarz-Weiß-Verlauf und dann wieder auf ‚(negativ) multiplizieren’ stellen und an der Deckkraft fummeln.
Der Vorteil der Ebenentechnik: Ich kann Sachen fix wieder wegretuschieren oder nachträglich dazumalen, und vor allem bei dem Verlauf ist es sehr praktisch, dass ich die Ebene ja auch noch durch die Gegend schieben kann und so die Ausleuchtung variiere.


----------



## Wreggyl (5. Juni 2002)

Vielen Dank, hat mir geholfen und habe gerade ne Menge dazu gelernt. Aber gibt es denn ne Site, die sich mit Bildmanipulationen beschäftigt?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

mfg

Wreggyl


----------

